# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Vấn đề DNC cần các bác giúp em

## hpti

Em mới mua một con máy Fanuc tape drill mate model T mà truyền chạy trực tiếp từ máy tính không được, chỉ có truyền vào bộ nhớ máy và chạy được thôi. Mong các bác phán giùm em với.

----------


## hpti

đã giải quyết được rồi ạ

----------

